# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Προσάραξη του Τουρκικού INCE INEBOLU στην Αστυπάλαια.

## pantelis2009

Με τίτλο " Καράβι βγήκε στη στεριά" η Ζούγκλα μας λέει: 
*Προσάραξη σημειώθηκε το πρωί του* *M**/**V** ''**INCE**INEBOLU**''**σημαίας Τουρκίας** , στη θαλάσσια περιοχή ανατολικά της ν. Αστυπάλαιας, με επιβαίνοντες είκοσι δύο (22) αλλοδαπούς μέλη πληρώματος,* *καλά στην υγεία τους.

*Το INCE INEBOLU με IMO 9254472 Bulk carrier, χωρητικότητας (DWT) 52376t, με μήκος 190 μέτρα και πλάτος 32,26 μέτρα, κατασκευής 2002 προσάραξε στο ΝΑ σημείο της Αστυπάλαιας. Τώρα έχει κλειστό το AIS ενώ για αρκετή ώρα είχε παρεκκλίνει από την πορεία του. Το P/K Αιγίς Ι έχει φύγει από Δραπετσώνα με πορεία όπως λέει στο  AIS του την Αστυπάλαια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε την επισημη ανακοίνωση:

Προσάραξη σημειώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, του M/V ''INCE INEBOLU'' σημαίας Τουρκίας, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή ανατολικά της ν. Αστυπάλαιας, με επιβαίνοντες είκοσι δύο (22) αλλοδαπούς μέλη πληρώματος, καλά στην υγεία τους.
            Άμεσα στην περιοχή κατέπλευσαν προς παροχή συνδρομής πλωτό περιπολικό Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. καθώς και το Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ ''ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΠΟΥΛΙ'' Ν.Κ. 248 με επιβαίνοντες στελέχη Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. 
            Ο Πλοίαρχος του ''INCE INEBOLU'', δήλωσε την ύπαρξη ρήγματος 4,5 μέτρων στο πρωραίο τμήμα και συγκεκριμένα σε τμήμα fore peak και Ν01 αμπάρι φορτίου, το οποίο είναι εφοδιασμένο με 1.388 μετρικούς τόνους FUEL OIL, 70 μετρικούς τόνους DIESEL OIL και 24.610 λίτρα LUB OIL.
            Ανωτέρω πλοίο είχε αποπλεύσει άφορτο από το λιμένα Υεμένης με προορισμό τη Ρωσία, ενώ από το περιστατικό δεν προκλήθηκε τραυματισμός, ούτε έχει παρατηρηθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση. Παράλληλα, έχουν τεθεί σε ετοιμότητα οι  όμορες Λιμενικές Αρχές για παροχή συνδρομής εφόσον απαιτηθεί.
            Από το Λιμενικό Σταθμό Αστυπάλαιας που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του ''INCE INEBOLU'' μέχρι προσκομίσεως βεβαιωτικού αξιοπλοΐας από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα καθώς και επιθεώρησης στα πλαίσια του PARIS MOU από αρμόδιο επιθεωρητή PSC του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Ρόδου.

ASTYPALAIA1.jpgASTYPALAIA2.jpg

----------


## roussosf

μου θυμίζει .........
τι μου θυμίζει???????????????
KAFE DEDE   νότια της Συρου
ιδια περίπτωση tu al equal(ελληνιστί ταλεκουαλε)

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί το άλλο στη Μύκονο με το  Yusuf  Cepnioglu!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Τώρα που το AIS του δουλεύει αν δείτε πήγε και έπεσε στην Αστυπάλαια με 13,7 knots, κοιτάξτε και πόσο έχει παρεκκλίνει από την πορεία του. Τώρα δίπλα του είναι το P/K Μέγας Αλέξανδρος, ενώ σε 3 περίπου ώρες θα φτάσει και το Αιγίς Ι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

'Έπλεε με πορεία 306° αληθή για 43 μίλια περίπου από τι 1:00 ώρα Ελλάδας (που ηταν δυτικά της Χάλκης) μέχρι την ώρα που έπεσε έξω περίπου στις 4:00 ώρα Ελλάδας.  Τα άλλα βαπόρια ακολουθούν μια πορεία περίπου 315° αληθή.

ASTYPALAIA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

5 μέρες τώρα τα δύο P/K Μέγας Αλέξανδρος και Αιγίς Ι είναι δίπλα του και δεν βλέπω καμία κίνηση. Άραγε έχει πάθει τόσο μεγάλη ζημιά ή περιμένουν κάτι άλλο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## roussosf

> 5 μέρες τώρα τα δύο P/K Μέγας Αλέξανδρος και Αιγίς Ι είναι δίπλα του και δεν βλέπω καμία κίνηση. Άραγε έχει πάθει τόσο μεγάλη ζημιά ή περιμένουν κάτι άλλο!!!!!!!!!!!


αν εχει σκισει την λαμαρίνα κανένας βράχος και εχει σφηνωθεί στα "σωθικά "του .......αντε βγάλτο
το μείον στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι ότι ήταν άδειο και δεν έχει περιθώριο να αδειάσει τις δεξαμενές Νο1και Νο2 για να σηκωθεί λίγο η πλώρη του
στην ίδια περίπτωση στη Σύρο είχαν αδειάσει σχεδόν το 1,2και3 αμπάρια από τα κοντέινερ σηκώθηκε η πλώρη τράβηξαν και τα ρυμουλκά την πρύμη μια ΔΕ και μια ΑΡ και ξεκόλλησε

----------


## pantelis2009

> αν εχει σκισει την λαμαρίνα κανένας βράχος και εχει σφηνωθεί στα "σωθικά "του .......αντε βγάλτο
> το μείον στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι ότι ήταν άδειο και δεν έχει περιθώριο να αδειάσει τις δεξαμενές Νο1και Νο2 για να σηκωθεί λίγο η πλώρη του
> στην ίδια περίπτωση στη Σύρο είχαν αδειάσει σχεδόν το 1,2και3 αμπάρια από τα κοντέινερ σηκώθηκε η πλώρη τράβηξαν και τα ρυμουλκά την πρύμη μια ΔΕ και μια ΑΡ και ξεκόλλησε


Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που λές, αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση (που ήταν άδειο) δεν μπορούν να γεμίσουν τα πίσω αμπάρια, ώστε να σηκωθεί λίγο η πλώρη?????? Είναι μία ερώτηση χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω γνώστης ή έξυπνος γιατί όπως ξέρετε πολλοί δεν είμαι του σιναφιού και δεν θέλω να παρεξηγηθώ.

----------


## roussosf

> Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που λές, αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση (που ήταν άδειο) δεν μπορούν να γεμίσουν τα πίσω αμπάρια, ώστε να σηκωθεί λίγο η πλώρη?????? Είναι μία ερώτηση χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω γνώστης ή έξυπνος γιατί όπως ξέρετε πολλοί δεν είμαι του σιναφιού και δεν θέλω να παρεξηγηθώ.



Πολύ λογικό αυτό που λές 
αν η πλώρη είναι ελεύθερη και μπορεί σαβουρόνοντας πρύμα να σηκωθεί
αν έχει καρφωθεί κανένα κομμάτι βράχου μέσα στη λαμαρίνα ,βγαίνει μόνο αν σπάσεις τον βράχο

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά το ξεκολλήσανε. Αυτή την ώρα το Αιγίς Ι είναι σταματημένο, ενώ το Μέγας Αλέξανδρος ακολουθεί. Βέβαια ακόμη στο AIS του γράφει τον προορισμό που πήγαινε και όχι που θα πάει.......τώρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Συνέχεια ενημέρωσης για την προσάραξη του M/V INCE INEBOLU στην Αστυπάλαια την 05/09/14–*
Δημοσιεύθηκε από tidis την Πέμ, 11/09/2014 - 15:09
 
*Συνέχεια ενημέρωσης για την προσάραξη του* *M/V INCE INEBOLU* *στην Αστυπάλαια*

*την 05/09/14–** Εντοπισμός και διάσωση παράνομων μεταναστών στη Σάμο* *–*

*Εντοπισμός και σύλληψη παράνομων μεταναστών στη Χίο*

*Συνέχεια ενημέρωσης:**          Αποκολλήθηκε* *με ιδία μέσα**,* *πρωινές**ώρες σήμερα, το Μ/**V* *''**INCE INEBOLU**'' σημαίας Τουρκίας, το οποίο είχε προσαράξει πρωινές ώρες της 05/09/2014 στη θαλάσσια περιοχή ανατολικά της ν. Αστυπάλαιας, με τη συνδρομή του Ρ/Κ “ΜΕΓΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ” Ν.Π. 8053 .**Κατά την αποκόλληση δεν διαπιστώθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ούτε εισροή υδάτων, ενώ το Μ/**V**''**INCE INEBOLU**'' κατέπλευσε με ασφάλεια σε αγκυροβόλιο στη Σκάλας Αστυπάλαιας, συνοδεία του ρυμουλκού.**Για το ανωτέρω περιστατικό, Ομάδα Διερευνητών* *της**Ελληνικής Υπηρεσίας Διερεύνησης Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων* *διεξάγει τεχνική διερεύνηση με σκοπό τον προσδιορισμό των αιτιών και των συνθηκών υπό τις οποίες συνέβη το ναυτικό ατύχημα, στο πλαίσιο εφαρμογής του νόμου 4033/2011 (Α΄264), όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει.
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## manoubras 33

Το βαπόρι αναμένεται να αναχώρησή από την Αστυπάλαια, με προορισμό την Σύρο για τις απαραίτητες επισκευές. Άντε να δούμε,να είναι άραγε μεγάλη η αβαρία; Tόσες ήμερες είναι που έχει αποκολληθεί από τα βράχια και παραμένει στο σημείο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Και εμείς βέβαια περιμένουμε φωτο σου. :Fat:

----------


## manoubras 33

> Και εμείς βέβαια περιμένουμε φωτο σου.


Να είσαι καλά Παντελή, κάτι θα κάνω, αν και δεν μου αρέσει να δημοσιεύω φωτογραφίες από τσαλακωμένα βαποριά, εδώ θα κάνω μια εξαίρεση επειδή είναι φορτηγό. Εντωμεταξύ μόλις αλίευσα από το παρακάτω σύνδεσμο φωτογραφία της πλώρης, οπού δείχνει ένα μέρος της ζημιάς, σίγουρα είναι μεγαλύτερη άπλα δεν φαίνεται.

INCE INEBOLU 2.jpg

πηγη: http://www.hbmci.gov.gr/js/

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο ξεκίνησε το πλοίο από την Αστυπάλαια για τη Σύρο. Μπροστά πηγαίνει το P/K Μέγας Αλέξανδρος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έχει δέσει στο μόλο, δίπλα στη δεξαμενή που είναι το Αργυρούλα.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το βαπόρι σήμερα στο Νεώριον, δίπλα του το ρυμουλκό Μέγας Αλέξανδρος! Σύντομα θα ανέβει δεξαμενή, αυτή την στιγμή δεν υπάρχει κάποια κενή.

DSCN1383n.jpg DSCN1369n.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση ανταπόκριση σου. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες στο φορτηγό *Ince inebolu*, μετά από δυόμιση μήνες περίπου παραμονής στο Ναυπηγείο, σήμερα κατέβηκε από την μικρή δεξαμενή, και τα ρυμουλκά το οδήγησαν στη ράδα.Το κόστος της  επισκευής εκτιμάται περίπου το 1,5 εκ ευρώ.Ελπίζω η διοίκηση του Νεωρίου από τα έσοδα που θα εισπράξει, γρήγορα να δοθούν οι οφειλές στους εργαζόμενους, γιατί τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα. 
Εύχομαι τις μέρες που έρχονται να μην υπάρξουν άλλα ναυτικά ατυχήματα, στις θάλασσες όλου του κόσμου.

ince inebolu.jpg
Φωτο: Μανώλης Κωνσταντίνου

----------

